# Pseudo SOD issue on JB?



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey,

I've had this issue with every JB ROM I've tried. I've had no issues with Froyo, GB, or ICS ROMs.

Basically what happens is (randomly) I'll hit the power button to wake the phone and nothing will happen. If I hit it again the hardware keys may illuminate (and be 'clickable') - but the screen is black. If I keep pressing the power button is various intervals and for various durations of time eventually the screen will flash (but only for a second, it will shut off again). Eventually the screen will go on and stay on, and I'll be able to unlock it.

It's almost like a sleep of death except that it's wakable after screwing with it for like 30 seconds. I put this in the CM10 discussion section and got no responses, so I'm guessing it's not a common problem.

I'm not using any scripts or anything, 100Mhz step is NOT enabled, stock kernel on all the ROMs I've ran, which was sbrissen's AOSP JB build, CM10 8/19 unofficial, and CM10 10/14 nightly. I reverted back to stock DL09 in between each of these with no better outcome.

But apparently it's not a common bug, because I haven't even heard of it. Anybody have any ideas?

TIA.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

It happens too me too except I gotta area with it for about a min and I keep pressing the power button and it wakes up the screen also gets really dim sometime where I can hardly see it I found out if you keen the min frequency around 400 it spent do it as a bad or it could just be me worth a shot though

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

BBrad said:


> It happens too me too except I gotta area with it for about a min and I keep pressing the power button and it wakes up the screen also gets really dim sometime where I can hardly see it I found out if you keen the min frequency around 400 it spent do it as a bad or it could just be me worth a shot though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Alright, I'll try that. I'm glad to know somebody else is having this problem because there seems to be NO info on it and I have no idea how to do a log capture on an event like this because it's entirely random.

I might back it down to the 100Mhz step and start leaving it plugged in with eclipse's ADB plugin running all day and hope that it happens, then snag it. It typically happens when it's being woken after being sleeping for a long period of time.


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Just turn off the 100MHz step. It's been an issue as long as we've been dealing with AOSP.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

sarkozy said:


> I'm not using any scripts or anything, 100Mhz step is NOT enabled, stock kernel on all the ROMs I've ran, which was....


I have not had this issue on AOSP Froyo, GB, nor ICS roms. SOD has been around, yes. Nothing like this, though.


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> I have not had this issue on AOSP Froyo, GB, nor ICS roms. SOD has been around, yes. Nothing like this, though.


Have you flashed newest bootloader in Odin at all? It should be flashed or updated during the process of coming from stock at some point. If you don't have it here it is, just a thought. I haven't really had any issues. When screen wakes up it hesitates for a split sec once I'm awhile. But them that's a cm issue for awhile. I would guess cause of unlocked dots, who knows.

http://db.tt/WpHlf7nF

VeGas RoMeo`s™ : Paranoid Dro¡d [2.21]


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

VegasRomeo said:


> Have you flashed newest bootloader in Odin at all? It should be flashed or updated during the process of coming from stock at some point. If you don't have it here it is, just a thought. I haven't really had any issues. When screen wakes up it hesitates for a split sec once I'm awhile. But them that's a cm issue for awhile. I would guess cause of unlocked dots, who knows.
> 
> http://db.tt/WpHlf7nF
> 
> VeGas RoMeo`s™ : Paranoid Dro¡d [2.21]


Yeah, I was actually just suggested that earlier tonight in a different thread - I haven't tried it yet but I'm still on the orig boot loader. I'll update it tomorrow.


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> Yeah, I was actually just suggested that earlier tonight in a different thread - I haven't tried it yet but I'm still on the orig boot loader. I'll update it tomorrow.


OK. Ya I recently did and switched off of EH03. Haven't herd anything from notta so been reading up on porting pa last few days. I want the 2.22 update lol usually he's on the ball so dunno what's up. Might get the porting thing down by then , I'm on a mission. Haha

VeGas RoMeo`s™ : Paranoid Dro¡d [2.21]


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

If he doesn't have it up by today I'll port but im kinda scared too lol considering its coming from a whole different device

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

If he doesn't have it up by today I'll port but im kinda scared too lol considering its coming from a whole different device

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I've been on 2.1 boot loaders LOL I recently got the gingerbread ones I love the cyanogenmod boot logo I never knew about









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

here ya go aocp for samsung facsinate tell me if it works and guys i probaly wont be porting anymore or listing mods some how i flashed helly belly and it srewed my phone too pieces no recovers no nothing i tried too flash back with odin and know no download mode wtf and all my freaking sd card was reformated so im pretty pissed
heres aocp for the fascinate https://www.dropbox.com/s/rxe1sv03hrcbts5/bbradaocpfascinate.zip


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

lol discard my last post wrong forum


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

...for some reason thought i read some where that it was a sensor/hardware issue on the fassy.

VeGas RoMeo`s™ : Paranoid Dro¡d [2.21]


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I think your talking about the hardware keys going out that happens when the radio and the antenna gets too hot and it sends fails signals too the hardware keys forcing them too stop working till they get a refresh









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright, threw on the GB bootloader, we'll have to see what happens! Hopefully this issue is in the past.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

I woke up quicker than the phone did today. Guess it's not the bootloader







.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Have you tried setting your minimum frequency too 400

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Have you tried setting your minimum frequency too 400
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Yeah, been rocking it all day with a min freq of 400 and a max of 1Ghz. The screen is hosed when it's acting up. I can interact with it just fine but I can't see shit - screen is pitch black. It has been getting worse as of lately, like the screen will come back, then 10 seconds later it'll die again. Though *most* of the time when the screen comes back for more than 2 seconds its back for good (or at least back until I put the phone to sleep). Pretty sure for whatever reason JB is fucked on this phone. No idea why. Something in the display driver from the looks of it.


----------

